# ISO Recipes for dried SOY BEANS



## Zeasor (Jun 1, 2007)

I am looking for tasty ways to fix dried soy beans, in side dishes, in casseroles and especially as a big ol' pot of beans. Any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 1, 2007)

I've never cooked with soybeans but hopefully someone who has will be along shortly with some recipes.  Have you done a search for recipes?

 Barbara


----------



## Harborwitch (Jun 2, 2007)

I used to eat a lot of soybeans - usually I'd use the white soybeans just like dry white beans - soak, cook, eat.  They do make a pretty good ham & bean soup.  The black soybeans would go into chili and "black bean soup".  

They take a bit longer to cook, and do need more seasoning, but other than that they're pretty good.  We liked them a lot, but now I'm avoiding soy products because of health issues - now my dried soybeans are used to blind bake pies.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 3, 2007)

Harborwitch said:
			
		

> now my dried soybeans are used to blind bake pies.



only use for them, IMO


----------



## Half Baked (Jun 3, 2007)

Sharon, could you please take a look at this thread?  I was wondering about the health question.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/tofu-good-or-bad-35555.html


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 3, 2007)

I've got the majority of the same 25 pound bag of soy beans for, well, I  don't know how many years.  I canned a bunch of quarts of them, but do not like the taste of them.

Blind bake pies, good use....


----------



## Zeasor (Jun 3, 2007)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> I've got the majority of the same 25 pound bag of soy beans for, well, I don't know how many years. I canned a bunch of quarts of them, but do not like the taste of them...


 
Send them to me, I need some to practice with I'll send you something different for a doorstop. How 'bout several pounds of very old chocolate flavored protein powder drink mix WITH its own scoop?


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 4, 2007)

Zeasor said:
			
		

> How 'bout several pounds of very old chocolate flavored protein powder drink mix WITH its own scoop?


 

Yum.....


----------



## YT2095 (Jun 4, 2007)

gat a handfull of the beans and wash them well, put them in a jar with a little water and a peice of cloth on top as a cover, wash them daily (twice daily is best) and when the sprout out to a good length, you can put them in a salad or even a stirfry


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 4, 2007)

but,... but... do the sprouts taste like soybeans?


----------



## YT2095 (Jun 4, 2007)

naah, totally different.

tastes like Chicken :P


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 4, 2007)

well, in that case, i'm gonna sprout a couple of pounds of those suckers


----------

